# ECU's for Fiats repaired



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Reading another thread today which mentioned a new ECU for a Fiat motorhome costing over £1000, I checked up to see if anyone would have been able to help and found http://www.ecu-repairs.com/ who claim to repair or manufacture these pesky things. Have any of you super heroes any experience of this service.
I am tempting fate to say I do not have a problem but at the price of a new Fiat ECU, I would like to have this information under my belt.

Alan

Edit : Just been back to check up the company who at present do not mention Fiat in their list.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

What's gone wrong Alan?

Edit - sorry, read twice and reply once, doh.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

rosalan said:


> I am tempting fate to say I do not have a problem but at the price of a new Fiat ECU, I would like to have this information under my belt.
> 
> Alan


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

deefordog said:


> What's gone wrong Alan?


I am fine but when I read another current thread I had the urge to see what I would be letting myself in for if my ECU failed. 
On two previous cars I have had the ECU fail so thought I should be forearmed with information.
I had the image of being broken down in Timbustany and a breakdown man says you need a new ECU! The man would pick me up after telling me how much it would be. Now, with some knowledge behind me I would be in a much stronger position and know how much I was being ripped off; but still have to pay.

Alan


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Used these Guys a few times & have always been successful with the repairs.

http://www.bba-reman.com/uk/

Dave.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I can recommend this company:

http://www.ecutesting.com/

I haven't used them for an ECU repair but they did repair/modify a Volvo ABS unit for me last year and they were superb. Unit was sent to them, repaired and sent back to me within 48hrs at a fraction of the cost that Volvo wanted.

They appear to rebuild Ducato ECUs for £250:

http://www.ecutesting.com/catalogue/fiat_eculist.html?category=4046&model=691


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Alan, on our previous Ducato, the engine ECU failed and the main Fiat dealer replaced it. From memory, it cost about £750 including diagnostics! 
Lo and behold, there is another ECU on the brake system and this also failed and cost considerably more and over £1100, to diagnose and replace
This was about 4 years ago!
I have no idea where the engine ECU is located on the new shape Fiats, but on the previous generation, it was under the front nearside wing and could be prone to water ingress, which is what happened to ours. The replacement was covered in water repellent!
I would recommend owners take preventative water repellent action!


----------

